# Introducing . . .



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

CH Angel's Top Secret 





















I was going to wait a few days to make this announcement, but I'm so excited that I just had to share. :chili::chili:

Secret is one of Bonnie Palmer's retirees, and I'm honored to announce that she's now part of my family. As you can see, Secret is gorgeous, but what you can't see in pictures is how sweet, smart, well behaved and well cared for she is. Secret is 7 years old, and look at her face -- no tear staining at all. It's obvious what great care Bonnie takes of her fluffs. Secret has had a couple of litters, but has been spayed (and had a dental), so her "mommy" days are behind her. :thumbsup:

Secret arrived on Monday night, and just as I was getting to the airport to pick her up, the President (yes Obama) arrived at the airport. I barely got out before the airport was completely closed down for his visit. :w00t:

Once we arrived home, Tilly and Lacie were very curious about Secret. I think that Tilly's nose was a little "out of joint", but all went well with Secret. As none of the 3 are at all agressive, they seem to be getting along just fine. Everyone ate their dinner -- even Secret, with no problems. I stayed home yesterday to make certain that Secret was settling in, and she was fantastic. She already knows exactly where to do her potties. It's obvious that Bonnie had already trained her. I think she's explored every corner of the house. She's not shy at all and comes to me when I call her and asks to be picked up.

She weighs about 4 lbs and is a baby doll. She's already sleeping in bed with us and has picked her special place to lay with us on our chair and 1/2 when I read or watch TV. 

I can't believe how playful she is. She loves to play with me and some with the girls (I know that will come as she settles in). She has some of the cutest "tricks". She can do a "high five" with her front paws and she loves to stretch her back legs and will do a "high five" with her back paws. Lacie loves to stretch when she gets up in the mornings and so yesterday when we got up and I saw Secret do a stretch, I laughed and said, "you like to stretch too". She seemed excited when I said that, but I had no idea that she knew the word "stretch" until I talked to Bonnie late yesterday.

I will be posting more about Secret (of course) as well as better pictures. These were taken with my phone.

Bonnie has at least one other female retiree to place. All I can say is that whoever is blessed to get one of her retirees is one lucky person.

So I now "officially" have an ANGEL too. :aktion033::wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

CONGRATS on your new baby girl. She is precious :wub: & I love her bed. So cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ooh congrats!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub::wub: Congratulations she is adorable!!!:wub::wub: 
It will take a little time but she will fit right in with
Tilly and Lacie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Oh Lynn! I knew you wouldn't be able to hold out for long!!!! And now Top Secret isn't a secret anymore :aktion033: 


:chili::chili: I am so happy for you.......you finally have your Angel - you've been thinking about it for ages now!!!!!! 


Can't wait to see the girls start bonding :aktion033:

did anyone notice your siggy before the announcement?????


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer pm'd me about the siggy. Don't know if anyone else noticed, but no one asked about it. LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so excited for you and little Secret & your other babies! She is adorable and sounds precious. Wish I was stateside so I could take the other retiree!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A beautiful smiley baby girl!! Secret will fit right in. Congratulations, Lynn.
xoxoxoxoxooxx


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an exciting "secret" you have! Top Secret is just darling!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats!!
She is precious!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Congratulations, Lynn!!! Secret is adorable!!! :wub::wub::wub: Please give hugs to your new fluff baby ... and, Lacie and Tilly, too. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lynn, I am so happy for you!
Secret is gorgeous!
Sounds like she is fitting in wonderfully with your girls!
I would love a darling Angel!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just had a feeling that you were going to get one of the retirees. And then you were posting the pictures of Sprout, and I said to myself, I bet she has been talking to Bonnie and is getting a dog!! Yeah! I am sooooo happy for you! And what a cutie! You will all be so happy. What a great addition to your family! The "Secret" is out!

arty:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations, she is a beauty!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your beautiful new addition!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - boy do you know how to keep a Secret.:chili::HistericalSmiley::chili: Congratulations - she just looks like a little angel.:innocent: I just loved hearing about how she's fitting in. She's just darling with her little stretchies I'm sure. And she even had a Presidential welcome of sorts too I'm so happy for you and no, didn't notice the siggie but maybe I wasn't on SM when you posted it??


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Secret sounds like a fun addition to your family! Congratulations!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations!:cheer: Secret is a beauty, all right! She still looks like a baby, and she looks like a happy girl in her new home.:wub: I'm glad she is settling in so well. Now, you will have to change your siggy!:HistericalSmiley:Enjoy your new love:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Lynn  Congratulations! :wub: Secret looks like a doll and you are right she looks well taken care of.. looking forward to more pictures and stories.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness she is one gorgeous girl! 
She still looks like a puppy.
What a wonderful "retirement" she will have with you. Congratulations!:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh she's beautiful, how exciting! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats!! Looks like she's adjusting very quickly!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is just gorgeous!! :wub: sounds like a little sweetheart too :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a feeling you were up to something:HistericalSmiley: awww Lynn I'm so happy for you, :chili:Secret is so little:wub: gosh I just want to give her kisses:smootch::heart: she looks like a puppy.:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, congrats on your new baby Lynn!!:wub:
i'm so happy for you!!:chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!! Wishing you many years of happinesss with her!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations Lynn,Secret is just beautiful. What a doll. Glad to hear that the girls are all getting along okay.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can you guys believe that I've kept this a "Secret" for over 2 weeks?? I can't believe I did it. I didn't want to jinx myself so decided not to mention her until she was here and at the house.

Jerry doesn't even know yet. I told my boss, who has 2 Maltese on Thursday as I wanted to ask him if I could work from the house yesterday. And that's the ONLY person I told.

I'm never able to keep a secret -- but this time I did it.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

She's a cutie! Congrats. Do you know if she's related to any of the other Angels on SM? I always wonder about her retirees. If maybe they are the mom or grandma or aunt of any others out there that we know.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

What an adorable, sweet, kind face - 

She is about to start a new chapter in her life - how wonderful.

Best wishes,

Allie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's GIRL!! What a real sweet face! Congrats Lynn!:wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh W-O-W!! I was kind of wondering, "Hmmm...why is Lynn talking to Bonnie?" when you posted Sprout's pic! 

Congrats!! Secret is adorable!!!!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition and on keeping the secret. I know I wouldn't have been able to!!

Secret is just beautiful..enjoy!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats Lynn. I kinda thought you were getting one of Bonnies little retirees. She's a cutie. I'm glad everything is going well. I love retirees & someday, when I find just the right one, well you never know.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn she is just adorable!!!:wub: I told you i had a feeling you were getting a pup! My gut feelings are usually 99.9% accurate.:blink: I just want to snuggle with her. Now i'm really going to go stir crazy until the 9th when i can go and get Zippy. I'll just keep looking at Secret until i get my boy!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my gosh Lynn, I am a day late and a dollar short!:HistericalSmiley:I was posting something and I saw your siggy and I believe I almost squealed out loud! I finished the post and I immediately looked for a post by you........and there was your little Secret!! How adorable and cute is she. I love her bed too! So glad you have her and they all are getting along!! :chili:


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

She is soo sweet!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Lynn she is just adorable!!!:wub: I told you i had a feeling you were getting a pup! My gut feelings are usually 99.9% accurate.:blink: I just want to snuggle with her. Now i'm really going to go stir crazy until the 9th when i can go and get Zippy. I'll just keep looking at Secret until i get my boy!


Debbie -- you asked specifically is I was getting a "puppy" and I told you -- "not a puppy". :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I almost told you then, but just didn't want to jinx myself.

I'm sure that you will be as happy with Zippy as I am with Secret.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Debbie -- you asked specifically is I was getting a "puppy" and I told you -- "not a puppy". :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I almost told you then, but just didn't want to jinx myself.
> 
> I'm sure that you will be as happy with Zippy as I am with Secret.


 
Yep i did as if you were getting a "puppy" i should have said pup. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm still going to listen to my gut feeling for know on since it was spot on i just used the wrong word.  I know what you mean about jinxing yourself. I was feeling the same way even after i announced it on here i was getting Zippy i was just so excited. I would then worry that something would fall through as you very well know. 
I know i'm going to be extremely happy with Zippy when i get him.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Awww you finally got your Angel! I know you've wanted one for a long time. I'm glad Princess Lacie is ok with her and that all is going well!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG, OMG I'm sooooo happy for you Lynn!!! Isn't Secret a doll baby. She is just beautiful. You sure surprised me you devil you. I'm so pleased for you, Lacie and Tilly that Secret is fitting in so nicely. Oh I'm just so excited I'm beside myself! :chili::chili::chili::chili:
Welcome little Secret. You are a lucky little girl.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynn..I'm so thrilled for you!!! What a precious little girl you have added to your family! Sounds like she's making herself right at home! 
ENJOY your three beautiful babies!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! I know how long you've wanted to add another to your fluffy group. I bet you are so excited to finally have a new girl!

Secret is adorable, you can see her personality in her face. What a beauty! Are you calling her Secret or giving her a new name?

Congrats!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS LYNN :chili::chili::chili::chili:

I am sooo happy for you!! Secret is adorable, a beautiful little angel.

It's wonderful that she is so comfortable in her new home.

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

AWWW!!!! What great news, Lynn! Secret is beautiful and I'm glad she's fitting in so well. Congrats to you on your new fluff-baby and to Lacie and Tilly on their new sister!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Lynn! She looks adorable.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a teeny little thing - so darling!!! Happy to hear she is part of the family and fitting right in from the get go!!! She is one lucky pup - scored BIG on the Mommy lottery!!! Congrats, Secret, you scored!!! 

Now then... *ahem*... didn't someone promose More Pics


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats Lynn! She's a beautiful addition to your beautiful girls!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

congrats 

omg I love the top secret lollll

so adorable


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats Lynn, I'm so happy for you! Secret is just a living, breathing, little doll! She looks like a puppy, she's so precious. :wub: I love her name....it's so fitting. Your new siggy is adorable.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OH MY!!!! Lynne, a huge congratulations to you for this wonderful news....what a CUTIE PIE!!!!!
I can't wait to see more more more photos!!!
hugs
Kat


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe you didn't tell anyone and you didn't tell your husband he was going to be a new Dad! LOL




Lacie's Mom said:


> Can you guys believe that I've kept this a "Secret" for over 2 weeks?? I can't believe I did it. I didn't want to jinx myself so decided not to mention her until she was here and at the house.
> 
> Jerry doesn't even know yet. I told my boss, who has 2 Maltese on Thursday as I wanted to ask him if I could work from the house yesterday. And that's the ONLY person I told.
> 
> I'm never able to keep a secret -- but this time I did it.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your new addition, Lynn! 

Secret is so special, love her doll face and the photos of her are very darling! 

I'm so happy for you! Right now you have another little 'Angel' at home! 

The basket is very beautiful!!! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS:aktion033: She is just adorable. The only thing better than two is three:thumbsup:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

she is absolutely adorable  congrats


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! She's adorable.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats!!!! She is one beautiful, angelic baby!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's a beautiful girl!!! That's great news that she's fitting in too!! Can't wait to see more photos of all the girls together!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:w00t::w00t:You posted this news on 9/29. Today is 10/1 and I'm just seeing this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:w00t::w00t::w00t:

HOLY COW LYNN!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:

Secret is the most beautiful lil girl!!!:wub::wub: You have made a wonderful decision with bringing this darling girl into you home. I am so glad the transition is going so smoothly and all 3 girls are getting along so well. I just love these retirees. She can now rest and enjoy her new mommy and new sisters. I couldn't think of a better home for Secret!!!!

Congrats again Lynn. I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lynn, I'm also just now seeing this. I must say I'm confused, as last I heard you were adopting Little Belle from us (AMA). I thought you already had Belle. I've been very busy, and not up to date lately. Heck, I can't even pay attention to my electric bill ~ :HistericalSmiley:

So do you also have our weee little Belle?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - did you tell Jerry yet? How are things going? You must be over the moon in love with little Secret.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

I honestly thought she was a puppy. She is sooooooo cute. I want her!
It sounds like she has fitted right in with the family - hope you continue to enjoy her. What a beautiful little girl


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Lynn, what a little doll she is and I LOVE her name. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

A pretty girl like that deserves a presidential escort. That was very nice of Obama.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrat's Lynn :cheer:She is a cutie:wub: Love the name:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I just saw the sig and went looking for the post that introduces her. What a great secret. She is adorable.


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats! she is lovely


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations! :wub: She is gorgeous and has such a sweet face!:wub:

Really, really happy for you Lynn!!!!:chili:

Hugs to all your babies from Mateo and Mia!!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations Lyn. She's adorable.


----------

